# when one gets the visa.. you want to keep staring at the screen



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

need i say more??? yeah i got it, finally!!!

thanks everyone for listening to my complaints and bearing my impatient yapping.. basically yeah I know i was being a complete idiot at times.. 

Subclass 175 which surprises me, i got a 176 (converted from 175 way back)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> need i say more??? yeah i got it, finally!!!
> 
> thanks everyone for listening to my complaints and bearing my impatient yapping.. basically yeah I know i was being a complete idiot at times..
> 
> Subclass 175 which surprises me, i got a 176 (converted from 175 way back)


:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Way to go Anj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap2: :cheer2: Best of luck with the planning and the move. Keep us all updated on your adventures - the flight, the job hunt, finding house, etc etc - we would love to hear it all!!!!


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats!!!! happy to know that you finally received the grant letter...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:





anj1976 said:


> need i say more??? yeah i got it, finally!!!
> 
> thanks everyone for listening to my complaints and bearing my impatient yapping.. basically yeah I know i was being a complete idiot at times..
> 
> Subclass 175 which surprises me, i got a 176 (converted from 175 way back)


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

CONGRATSSSSS!

Good things are worth waiting for, indeed...


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap2:
Good luck with the future!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lane:

armandra!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

heys thanks everyone.. it is tougher to plan the move than getting the visa


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Go anj, go anj, go anj









Geez Mrs, you deserve it just for tenacity and keeping the faith alone......

Best news I've heard in ages 

Dolly xxxxxxxxx


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

awwwwww u r the bestest dolly


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

That's FANTASTIC news!

Congratulations!:clap2:

Time to start planning cooking that meal for us! 

I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for your whole family! 

Big Hug,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Karen

Thanks tons.. So sweet of you 
I have been on the phone since morning calling people trying to figure what has to be done when etc etc..

thanks so much, you were very helpful all this time.. everyone in the forum has been very helpful all this while, i can thank everyone enough. i stil remember my post when we got the acs assessment result and how happy you were for me back then..


----------



## Thilagamdiraviam (Jun 19, 2009)

*Wow*

Hi Anj,

A big Congrats. We will miss an active moderator for while Do join us and give tips on the arrival details

Thilaks





anj1976 said:


> Hi Karen
> 
> Thanks tons.. So sweet of you
> I have been on the phone since morning calling people trying to figure what has to be done when etc etc..
> ...


----------



## Muggu (Nov 10, 2010)

*Congrats*

Congrats Anj:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

miss me? why? where am i going??


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

FINALLY!!!!!!!! YAYYYYY!!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS to the MOST deserving new migrant to Australia. 

:tongue1::clap2:lane::welcome::heh::cheer2::lol::wave::nod::yo::dance::becky::thumb::lock1:


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Continued:
:music::bathbaby::car:ray2::hungry::smokin::hail::rofl:eace::bounce::grouphug::rockon::baby::first::hug:arty:opcorn::hippie::madgrin::rapture::rapture::high5::amen::cool2::kiss:layball:


----------



## mgn_v (Jan 31, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> need i say more??? yeah i got it, finally!!!
> 
> thanks everyone for listening to my complaints and bearing my impatient yapping.. basically yeah I know i was being a complete idiot at times..
> 
> Subclass 175 which surprises me, i got a 176 (converted from 175 way back)


Congrats Anj....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanx mgn

amaslam, there you are, and i was wondering how come i have not got a reply from you.. be ready to bang your head now, i will flood the forum with my queries


----------



## kimoloop (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi Anj

we are sooooooooooooo happy for you. the next step is the hardest so plan well and take care on this journey and ur new life.

could you please share your time line..





anj1976 said:


> Hi Karen
> 
> Thanks tons.. So sweet of you
> I have been on the phone since morning calling people trying to figure what has to be done when etc etc..
> ...


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> need i say more??? yeah i got it, finally!!!
> 
> thanks everyone for listening to my complaints and bearing my impatient yapping.. basically yeah I know i was being a complete idiot at times..
> 
> Subclass 175 which surprises me, i got a 176 (converted from 175 way back)


Hi

Congrats,

Your actual immigration process starts from now

BTW you got 175 or 176?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi EE, our grant letter says 175, i wil wait for the stamp on the pp to see we get 175 or 176, my agent says if u get 175 u call ACT and inform them to release us but again i am not sure if i would want ot mess up.

i am so unfocused since morning, i have not done anything, not even my work, jsut htinking what to do when how and why..

thanks kimploop.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

will figure things first and then start a new thread.. everyone who has gone thru it can help 

kimoloop, i will change my signature in a bit


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

my timeline is below


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

You missed the years towards the end of your signature. As time goes by, this may cause confusion to readers and also to those who have not been following your posts  Just a suggestion and once again many congrats!!!!


anj1976 said:


> my timeline is below


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry, was out after work at the beach with the family (bubs and mum loved it as usual). 24C water is NOT to be missed when in Sydney.

I will of course direct you to the STICKY posts 

175, quite a surprise because I was thinking 176 the whole time. Would you still live in Canberra if on a 175 is a fair question? Sydney seems quite your vibe I think. Melbourne maybe, but I think it's weird weather would frustrate you.



anj1976 said:


> thanx mgn
> 
> amaslam, there you are, and i was wondering how come i have not got a reply from you.. be ready to bang your head now, i will flood the forum with my queries


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

amaslam
i dontknow if i want to take a risk, not after the way they have kept me waiting and granting the visa for everyone else, even those who were in teh same priority as me .

give my love to the bubs.. 

i am yet to take a print of the sticky, god, this is insane, i am unable to work, my mind is running from one thing to the other, a few days and my mind wil be back to being more organised, for now everything is jumbled up inside.. and everytime i think of getting back to work, my lil one wakes up and gives me the pick me up smile 

ausimmi, sure will fix that bit


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> need i say more??? yeah i got it, finally!!!
> 
> thanks everyone for listening to my complaints and bearing my impatient yapping.. basically yeah I know i was being a complete idiot at times..
> 
> Hey Anj Congrats for the great news. Plan your move carefully you a little baby to care for and till she is about 1 year it's better if you are in India.saying it from experince.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> need i say more??? yeah i got it, finally!!!
> 
> thanks everyone for listening to my complaints and bearing my impatient yapping.. basically yeah I know i was being a complete idiot at times..
> 
> Subclass 175 which surprises me, i got a 176 (converted from 175 way back)



Hey.. Congrats Anj and family for finally getting it. You should be happy that they still treated you as 175 (that means you can go anywhere in Oz..  )

Just checking if our invitation to your pot party is still valid .. 

CONGRATULATIONS again....

Best regards,
Randhir Singh


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi srikanth

thanks tons. problem with us is, she turns 1 in october, we have time till november but moving in november doesnt make sense as the job market is very slow post november. we arep lanning for June-july move, she will be 8 month by then. i know it is not advisable to move around that time but in July the winter is at its peak till october. again post that job mkt being slow will be a waste.


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi,
Anj congrats for getting the visa..............Do keep us updated with all the experiences in Aus as well as the job market once u go there....... 

BR/Dhawal.



anj1976 said:


> need i say more??? yeah i got it, finally!!!
> 
> thanks everyone for listening to my complaints and bearing my impatient yapping.. basically yeah I know i was being a complete idiot at times..
> 
> Subclass 175 which surprises me, i got a 176 (converted from 175 way back)


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Anj,
Had one more query?Are you and ur husband gonna quit your job in india or will you move to australia first look for a job there and then quit?





anj1976 said:


> need i say more??? yeah i got it, finally!!!
> 
> thanks everyone for listening to my complaints and bearing my impatient yapping.. basically yeah I know i was being a complete idiot at times..
> 
> Subclass 175 which surprises me, i got a 176 (converted from 175 way back)


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

WOW! Congratulations Anjali... Gr8 news and all the best for the future!!

Sunita



anj1976 said:


> need i say more??? yeah i got it, finally!!!
> 
> thanks everyone for listening to my complaints and bearing my impatient yapping.. basically yeah I know i was being a complete idiot at times..
> 
> Subclass 175 which surprises me, i got a 176 (converted from 175 way back)


----------



## born2learn (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi Anj,

I am extremely happy for you on getting your visa. Heartiest Congratulations!!!!!!

I too got my VE 175 visa this morning and believe me I got enough help from your posts here on the forum when I was thinking to apply for Australian immigration.

God bless you and your family.

Regards.


----------



## bbraj (Sep 2, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> need i say more??? yeah i got it, finally!!!
> 
> thanks everyone for listening to my complaints and bearing my impatient yapping.. basically yeah I know i was being a complete idiot at times..
> 
> Subclass 175 which surprises me, i got a 176 (converted from 175 way back)


Cheer's


----------



## banujey (Sep 23, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> need i say more??? yeah i got it, finally!!!
> 
> thanks everyone for listening to my complaints and bearing my impatient yapping.. basically yeah I know i was being a complete idiot at times..
> 
> Subclass 175 which surprises me, i got a 176 (converted from 175 way back)


Hi Anj,

Happy to hear the good news.:clap2::clap2:
When have you planned to land oz?

Congrats once again for your great move.

Regards,
Banu


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Dhawal

No we plan to move once and for all, we waited all this while, 2 adn half years, 3 years since we started the process, i dotn think we would want to go and then come back to go later. i work as a freelancer for someone, i might try to keep the client as most of my work is online, we hardly speak over the phone but if the guy deosnt want me to work from australia for him, it leaves me wit no option

Sunita, thanks

Born2learn, wow congratulations. wish you the best for the future, what are your plans? what state, when?

hey raj, thanks so much 

banu we plan to move in June, 5 months from now that is, we have time till november. but since i have a lil one i can not go in peak winters as that time delhi will be burning hot. june is the max we can stretch it to else we wil have to postpone to move til october-november when the chill settles a bit in canberra but again, that will be too late as november-jan is slow in terms of job market


----------



## born2learn (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks Anj.

We are planning to move in March because my wife is expecting and we cannot delay it further otherwise airlines would not allow her to travel. We will be going to Sydney.


----------



## ajay77 (Oct 16, 2009)

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

lane: off to OZ........................

CONGRATS ANJALI .wish you all the best to you and your family and a warm hug to the little one may god bless her .


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> Anj congrats for getting the visa..............Do keep us updated with all the experiences in Aus as well as the job market once u go there.......
> 
> BR/Dhawal.


Many Many congrats .. Wish you good luck for your future


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Anj :clap2: congratulations hunni, i am so happy for you and wish you all the very best from the planning and the start of your new lives in Oz!!!!!! you are gonna love it here, it is fantastic It couldn't have come at a better time for you and your lovely family. Haven't been on here for a while but will come on more often and keep up with your progress!

Way you go girl, way you golane:lane:lane::clap2: Ellisa


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks ajay and shahzad

ellisa.. you are so sweet.. thanks for such nice words, iknow i wont regret and be ready for an email from me every now adn then asking what to do when and how.. thanks a ton once again


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulations and best of luck!!! :clap2:

khalid


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks khalid


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

wow, anj got the Visa. Thats bloody GREAT news!! Congrats.. finally


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks mp.. i need help now, my mind is going crazy .. i mean i am going crazy thinking where to start and what to do.. Well i dont even know what i am typing 

when i was expecting, i always thought oh god please fast forward the delivery and gimme the baby in my arms, now i am in the same mindset, wish this shifting can be fast forwarded and life is smooth again with me and mu husband there in AU, him with a job and me with my lil girl... not possible i know


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Wish you and family a very happy immigration!!!


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> thanks mp.. i need help now, my mind is going crazy .. i mean i am going crazy thinking where to start and what to do.. Well i dont even know what i am typing
> 
> when i was expecting, i always thought oh god please fast forward the delivery and gimme the baby in my arms, now i am in the same mindset, wish this shifting can be fast forwarded and life is smooth again with me and mu husband there in AU, him with a job and me with my lil girl... not possible i know


ya I know. Even after visa there are lot of tasks to do. But the good thing is IT market in AU is hot now and will be hopefully for the whole of 2011. Regd accomodation, one strategy is to share with someone for a while (say 1 or 2 months) because it takes time to find your own rental. I'm in South East Melbourne, let me know if you need any help.

Thanks.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks mp, will keep bothering you anyways, we have to move to canberra. just gathering info on what to take and what to skip. we have a houseful of goodies, dont know what to skip. just spoke to an aunt, she says it is wise to carry utensils that are flat bottom, plus clothes and linen, rest everything you will manage there. the cost of shipping will be more or less the same as that of buying new there.

thanks gaurav


----------



## mackdmello (Apr 16, 2009)

ur visa grant date is the same date as mine , i also recd it on the 27th of jan 2011, i have recd for 176 when i had actually applied for 175 initially.then switched to 176 sponsored from victoria .

congrats anji where are u heading for. we are going to melbourne.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hey mack

congratulations.. we are heading to sydney and then to canberra, we will hunt for a job there, if we do not get it, we will try for sydney provided we are released form ACT sponsorship.. lets see 

for now we plan to leave in june, yet to book our tickets which we would in a couple of days. i had some confusion about extra luggae and infant's ticket/bassinet/seat, sorting it out with the trave agent, once he gets back with the details i would book the tickets..


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Congrats, when moving?
do u have any condition on the visa? like u have to stay/work in ACT for 2 years?


----------



## mackdmello (Apr 16, 2009)

which airline ticket are u buying and which is the cheapest among all and which airline allows u to carry extra luggage when u are migrating for the first time .and how many kgs u are allowed when u first travel.














congratulations.. we are heading to sydney and then to canberra, we will hunt for a job there, if we do not get it, we will try for sydney provided we are released form ACT sponsorship.. lets see 

for now we plan to leave in june, yet to book our tickets which we would in a couple of days. i had some confusion about extra luggae and infant's ticket/bassinet/seat, sorting it out with the trave agent, once he gets back with the details i would book the tickets..[/QUOTE]


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Anj, Congrats


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks shafaqat, mack, avinash

given the pp for stamping. should get it in 3 days, moving in june in all probability


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

congrats Anj....it was really nice to finally know that u have GOT IT....u deserved it...


----------



## mackdmello (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Angie,

which airline ticket are u buying and which is the cheapest among all and which airline allows u to carry extra luggage when u are migrating for the first time .and how many kgs u are allowed when u first travel.



















anj1976 said:


> thanks shafaqat, mack, avinash
> 
> given the pp for stamping. should get it in 3 days, moving in june in all probability


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks pankaj


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

mach

we are looking at options right now. thai or qantas in all probability.
cheapest is not the criteria, good service is, ofcourse we do not want to go with expensive carriers, thai, malaysia are among the cheap ones.
plus the airline that gives us 40 kgs per person, as that is the norm for migrants traveling one way.


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> hi EE, our grant letter says 175, i wil wait for the stamp on the pp to see we get 175 or 176, my agent says if u get 175 u call ACT and inform them to release us but again i am not sure if i would want ot mess up.
> 
> i am so unfocused since morning, i have not done anything, not even my work, jsut htinking what to do when how and why..
> 
> thanks kimploop.


Hi Anj,

Congratulations! So you are finally there. I hope the 175 in your grant letter might be correct. Because most of the 175s lodged in 4th quarter 2008 have been allocated COs during Oct-Dec 2010. Like my case as discussed earlier. My 175 lodged in Oct-08 and CO is in Oct-2010. Meds and PCC sent in Nov-10 and Jan-11 but still awaiting CO's response.

Anyways you will know once the Visa is evidenced on your PP.

Congrats again.

Devi


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi devi

i suggest calling DIAC and even raising a PLE, we called twice, raised a PLE once and once we sent the email to the case officer, the very next day we had the visa. All we wrote was, we are getting good air fare rigt now, if we know by when we will get it, we can buy the tickets right now.


----------



## warrenholly (Feb 23, 2009)

I had exactly the same reaction when I had seen my GreenCard approval on Dept of Homeland Security website. Congratulations.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Congrats Anjali for getting Visa and Baby
..................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals 30th July 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009
Arrived on May 26th 2010


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks warren & Hari


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

Congratulations and wish you all the best for the move...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks obelixous


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

passport stamped?
what is in the "condition on visa" section in online application?


----------



## Mohak (Feb 1, 2011)

*Congratulations!*



anj1976 said:


> heys thanks everyone.. it is tougher to plan the move than getting the visa


Congratulations mate! You have done the difficult part and trust me moving here is easy. I am in Melbourne since 1.5 yrs and just applied for my 175 visa yesterday.

Which part of Australia are you planning to move? 

Cheers!
Mohak


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

oh no shafaqat, can you believe it, my pp isnt stamped yet. i can not go cos of my daughter, my husband is too busy at work, cant take an off.. have given it to a cousin to get it done adn he too is too tied with work, i guess he will give it today and i will get it back in 2-4 days.. hopefully that is


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi Mohak

I have to move to ACT but it depends on what visa I get. I was sponsored by ACT but my grant letter says 175 and not 176. In all probability I move to ACT. I am finding the tariff etc fr now, deciding between Singapore Airlines and Cathay, wil go for SG.


----------



## MaddyS (Jun 24, 2010)

hi Anj, 

late to see this thread...neverthless, i must say that ur perseverance and positive attitude paid off in the end...

do let me know if you would need any sort of assistance from my side...am in melbourne btw and gone through some of the things that you would go through (i.e. bringing a child, shipping, luggage etc)...not sure if you are looking to move to melbourne at all, but if so, please dont hessitate for seeking any help..

maddy


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

sure thng maddy


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> hi Mohak
> 
> I have to move to ACT but it depends on what visa I get. I was sponsored by ACT but my grant letter says 175 and not 176. In all probability I move to ACT. I am finding the tariff etc fr now, deciding between Singapore Airlines and Cathay, wil go for SG.


try n go for SG...its the best in service...if u lucky u might to fly in Airbus A380


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

infact SG fares are the lowest. i am getting Delhi-Syd with a stop in SG for INR 68k for three of us for SG arlines, 58k for a combo flight Jet & SG, Thai is about 70k, Cathay is about 72, Malay 74K.
i want to break the journey in SG so that tthe journey is divided into two equals, taking Thai means we halt in Bangkok which is 3 hours from india so our journey bkk onwards will be too long and with a baby it will be difficult


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

LOLz...

thats a good way of asking about the VISA status...

congratulations for your granted visa and all the best for the upcoming joy ride...



anj1976 said:


> hi devi
> 
> i suggest calling DIAC and even raising a PLE, we called twice, raised a PLE once and once we sent the email to the case officer, the very next day we had the visa. All we wrote was, we are getting good air fare rigt now, if we know by when we will get it, we can buy the tickets right now.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks RK

I think a lot of people might be asking them the same thing.. i found it a lil dumb but when you are desperate you go to any extent of dumbness ..

by the way, in our case it was true, we were a lil worried with the crisis in oil industry that the airfare would go very high and imagine we got the visa a week back, we are yet to even get it stamped, leave aside booking the tickets..


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> hi Mohak
> 
> I have to move to ACT but it depends on what visa I get. I was sponsored by ACT but my grant letter says 175 and not 176. In all probability I move to ACT. I am finding the tariff etc fr now, deciding between Singapore Airlines and Cathay, wil go for SG.


Hi Anj,

If you look at the bottom of your application status inquiry page you have an option "View Entitlement Details". You will find the class and conditions of your visa there.


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

*Hi Need ur advice*

Hi Anjali

Could you please guide us on whether we can convert our 175 to a 176 now , if yes then how do we go about that, if I am not wrong only WA is considering Off List Nominations for State sponsorship...

regards
Sunita   :confused2:

Applied under GSM 175 under SOL ASCO 2529-15......Paper based application aknowledged Adelaide on Aug 07,2009




anj1976 said:


> need i say more??? yeah i got it, finally!!!
> 
> thanks everyone for listening to my complaints and bearing my impatient yapping.. basically yeah I know i was being a complete idiot at times..
> 
> Subclass 175 which surprises me, i got a 176 (converted from 175 way back)


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

devibon said:


> Hi Anj,
> 
> If you look at the bottom of your application status inquiry page you have an option "View Entitlement Details". You will find the class and conditions of your visa there.


 i know devi, it says 175 but i want to see it on the pp..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

sunita, check state lists for your skill in it, then apply for ss. once you get it, they will send form 1100 to diac and it will convert from 175 to 176. since you are pre july applicant, you can covert from 175 to 176


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

*SS List*

Hi Anjali

unfortunately none of SS lists my Occupation, hence wondering on next possibility spl of Off List nomination

regds
Sunita



anj1976 said:


> sunita, check state lists for your skill in it, then apply for ss. once you get it, they will send form 1100 to diac and it will convert from 175 to 176. since you are pre july applicant, you can covert from 175 to 176


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you can try for sure


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> sunita, check state lists for your skill in it, then apply for ss. once you get it, they will send form 1100 to diac and it will convert from 175 to 176. since you are pre july applicant, you can covert from 175 to 176


who all can still convert their application from 175 to 176?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i guess pre july 2010


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> i guess pre july 2010


if that is the case i might get a chance to convert my application from 175 to 176....and I am assuming that I need not to pay DAIC fees for conversion...n it will happen the way it happened in your case (need not to withdraw my current 175 application n file a new 176 application)?


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

*Reg convering 175 to 176*

Hi Pankaj

from what i've read and understood, conversion would mean withdrawing the current and applying afresh with new visa fees in my case as I am currently Priority 4 ..........i guess other categories may have different rules...


regards
Sunita


PankajNamdeo said:


> if that is the case i might get a chance to convert my application from 175 to 176....and I am assuming that I need not to pay DAIC fees for conversion...n it will happen the way it happened in your case (need not to withdraw my current 175 application n file a new 176 application)?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i guess, check diac site for that or call diac for clarification.. i rememver reading on their site about pre july 10 condition..


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Wll confirm from the DAIC...


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello Anj,

Logged into the forum the first time after our series of threads.
I was thinking that in case your visa got approved, I would still know it because your thread would be on top of everyone else from all the congratulations that would be pouring in, I was not mistaken )

Heartiest congratulations buddy.
The long wait is over with a positive result.
I'm really happy for you :clap2:

You have been really awesome as a moderator and I hope you will continue to be active. I will follow your progress closely since I hope to follow in your footsteps in the coming months.

I don't have an update for my visa, they said they will review in Feb, hoping for the best.

Once again congratulations.
If you intend to post your preparations and your progress, I would suggest to do that on a new thread.

Convey our best wishes to your family also on this awesome and life changing news!!

Cheers,
Maverick


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Mave

thanks a ton, that was indeed such a sweet message .
I am for now working on things, as soon as I get all the info required I will post with my questions and with how i am working on planning


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

and ofcourse, wish you luck with the processing, i think you need it more than anyone else .. i am sure you will make it in no time


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks a lot buddy..


----------

